# Reconstruction of my BonsaimaxX



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello there,
I have been offline for a long while at the shack. 
But I have not been sitting around doing nothing, but rather been reconstrucing my small Homecinema.

My old cinema has had lots of Problems with light reflections from the sidewalls onto the screen. 
Also the room automation made some problems so I decided to start the Reconstruction.

After 3 month of work my new cinema is completed.

Theres is new acoustic transparante screen with a width of 215cm (Phifer sheer weave wich is known from the AVS forum)

It is automatically maskable into 21:9 and 16:9 aspect ratio. 
The mask completely hides the screen, when the cinema is not in use.

Lots of new Lights has been installed. 

Thers a black Carpet on parts of the walls and some black cloth on the ceiling.

Also i got a new Projector a Mitsubishi HC6000 full HD Projector and i am looking forward to buy a Sony PS3 to use it as a high Quality DV/Blue Ray Player.

My 7.1 Loudspeaker system and Denon AVR3802 are still unse because theres is no need t change it for me.


But now some Pics of my new Room.

Looking into the entrance from the entrance.










Looking back to the door



















Looking back from the screen.



















Some Deko to make the room homelike.




























Some Pics of the walls with Pictures, Carpets an the Rack containing the AVR an the DVD Player.




























And some Pictures of the screen in different Light scenes and Screen aspect ratios.







































My cinema expanses around 9 qm.

I hope you enjoyed the little trip around an that you could understand what I have written, also it may be a little disarranged.:joke::coocoo:

With Best Regards, Thomas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice theater, congrats on the reconstruction.


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome stuff! Congrats.

Simon


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice looking room. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

wow...that looks cool...who are those seats made by?

I like the full screen cover.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow! I just caught this thread, really really nice job! How did you do the screen masking system?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done..The seats look excellent..:T
Some shots of the masking system would be good to see..


----------



## jwesenick79 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow, that is cool! i love your theater! i think those blue lights look awesome lol. i like the look of that black cloth too, great job!! :T


----------



## jumungi5 (Sep 2, 2008)

Along the sides of the ceiling what did u use for the blue hue lighting?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! sweet room.


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Did you make the masking system yourself?


----------



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello there,
I have been for a Vacation in Egypt so I have been unable to answer for a while.



> Along the sides of the ceiling what did u use for the blue hue lighting?


The blue light comes from a LED Ropelight that is attached into the light bins which also contain the donwlights, and the Ventilation an some of the powercabling.



> Did you make the masking system yourself?



I Have build the Masking system completely by myself. It schould be a solution quite cheap and simple, although the upper and lower mask should work autonomously from each other and the screen should be blanked out when not in use.

It is controlled by a small Interface unsing a PIC Controller that converts Philips RC5 infrared Codes from my pronto remote control to 8 relayports to control the motors.

The masking uses 2 roller blind spindles driven by two 12v wiper Motors.
The spindles are winding the drapery of black mollitan. 
The positions for closed masking, 16:9 and 21:9 aspect ration are detected by reed position switches.

If there are further questions, or my limited school english ist too disaranged please let me know. 

With best regards from sunny germany.

Thomas


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Thomas Funke said:


> Hello there,
> I Have build the Masking system completely by myself. It schould be a solution quite cheap and simple, although the upper and lower mask should work autonomously from each other and the screen should be blanked out when not in use.
> 
> It is controlled by a small Interface unsing a PIC Controller that converts Philips RC5 infrared Codes from my pronto remote control to 8 relayports to control the motors.
> ...


Wow sounds like a great system. Do you have any pictures of the individual components?

I'm considering a DIY option as well.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

I will digg trough my pictures and upload them when I find them.
If you want to find out more about the Interface I would recommend this site:
http://www.bitmonster.com/ir/index.html

Lars is another german homecinema enthusiast who has developed the (quite simple) circuit and the firmware for the PIC.


----------



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

OK Folks,
here are some Pictures.
First there is the control centre:










I use 2 Controllers with 12 Relays for the Room automation (Lights, air condition etc.) and 4 Relays for the Screen mask.

This is the screen Framing on which the screen and the Masking is mounted.










One of the wiper motors driving the masking.










For more Fotos is will have to look at home in my archive.


----------

